# airport express indétectable et voyant orange fixe.



## heydji (15 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'avais posté il y a 1 ou 2 mois de ça un post identique où j'indiquais que ma borne airport express, à son branchement, se mettait directement à l'orange fixe et qu'elle était indétectable par mon MBP. 

Cela s'est produit du jour au lendemain sans raison apparente. Après de multiple recherche : réinitialisation manuelle, réparation dans utilitaire de disque, branchement directement au MBP par le câble ethernet pour (re)configurer la borne, utilitaire airport ... et j'en passe ... bref rien y faisait... après 5 jours en vain ... du jour au lendemain (je ne sais pas pourquoi ?) elle s'est remise en route... avec le voyant vert donc.

Là depuis 2 jours elle me refait la même blague... et pareil impossible de la localiser ?

Si quelqu'un à connu le même problème ? ou peu m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai bien eu se problème, mais une fois ré-initialisée via un cure-dent puis re-connectée au mac via ethernet.. reconfig et tout allait bien. Donc, je ne vois pas d'autre moyen...  

Bref... refais les manip de base...

Pierre


----------



## heydji (16 Mai 2010)

salut Pierre,

Et bien en fait c'est ce que j'essaie de faire mais même connecté avec le cable ethernet il ne se passe rien, dans l'assistant airport on me dit qu'il ne trouve pas l'airport... donc ???

dois je faire une autre manip ?


----------



## heydji (16 Mai 2010)

Pour être + précis ... :

Ma borne airport express se met au voyant vert 1 seconde "pas plus" toutes les 30-60 secondes environ... sinon elle est constamment à l'orange et indétectable que se soit en wifi ou avec l'ethernet... ?

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?


----------



## monvilain (16 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Par expérience, les problèmes de borne Airport sont difficiles à gérer en forum.

Surtout parce que les causes peuvent être multiples:

-Mauvaise connaissance des manipulations à réaliser
-Erreur de manipulation humaine (re-initialisation mal faite etc....)
-Problème du au fournisseur d' accés (sauts etc....)
-Problèmes de la ligne téléphonique
-Problème de configuration de la borne (DHCP etc...)
-Problème de firmware (la version 6.3 de ma borne me posait des soucis multiples; le downgrade en 6.1 a tout résolu chez moi)
-Problème matériel de borne Airport (en train de lâcher)
-Problèmes "inexplicables" sporadiques

Vu que tu as déjà passé pas mal de temps la dernière fois, je suppose que tu sais ou tu en es au niveau des réglages.

Si l'on rajoute l'alternance de voyant vert et orange, sans que tu ne fasses rien; il me semble que le problème soit indépendant de ta volonté. (à mon sens.) et je penche pour un problème matériel....

As -tu bien suivi le processus de re-initialisation APPLE?

As-tu accès à internet (stable) sans passer par la borne? 
Ethernet direct depuis le modem vers ton ordinateur?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)

normalement la séquence est :
orange fixe = boot de l'airport express
orange clignotant = connexion réseau / obtention de l'adresse IP
vert fixe = connexion établie, fonctionnement normal

-> si après avoir débranché la borne, attendu 2 minutes, puis rebranché la borne elle reste en orange fixe plus de deux minutes alors on pourrait penser à un problème matériel


----------



## Cyberju (17 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Une petite contribution à ce problème que j'ai également rencontré. En fait j'avais activé l'option d'accès sans fil 5 Ghz sur mon Airport Extreme ce qui semblait poser des problèmes de démarrage à mon AE 802.11N première génération (voyant orange allumé en continu).
Après l'avoir désactivé, tout semble rentré dans l'ordre...


----------



## BulgroZ (8 Décembre 2015)

Même souci chez moi : l'AE redémarrait en permanence.
Séquence orange continu, puis bref clignotement orange puis orange continu puis bref clignotement orange, etc...
Elle est sur un réseau 5GHZ.
Modèle AirPort Express 802.11n (1re génération).

Problème réglé par une ré-initilisation matérielle puis une reconfiguration.


----------



## BulgroZ (17 Décembre 2015)

Bon, j'ai vendu la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tué. Ca recommence.....


----------



## BulgroZ (2 Janvier 2016)

Finalement, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à reprendre la main sur la borne.
Après de nombreuses tentatives de ré-initialisation, je l'ai reconfigurée en "accéder au réseau", et non étendre le réseau : elle ne servira qu'à AirPlay. 
Cette fois sur celui non-5 GHz. 
Depuis deux jours, elle tourne sans problème.

Peut être que.cela lui permet de ne pas surchauffer ? On verra dans la durée...

Par précaution, j'ai aussi commandé sur Amazon un boîtier Soudmate M2, qui pourra servir de remplacement...


----------



## BulgroZ (11 Janvier 2016)

Finalement, ma borne Airport Express a  vraiment rendu l'âme.
Pour écouter de la musique, le Soundmate M2 la remplace efficacement


----------

